# 5105 John Deer Hydraulic Problem



## TJH (Nov 6, 2018)

Have a 5105 John Deere and steering, front end loader and draft are Bumpy! Fluid was milky so changed it and filter and cleaned sump screen which was stopped up and still have problem! Would appreciate any help!?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Take a good look at the hydraulic hose and clamps marked 1, 2, and 13, in this diagram:

https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/70674/referrer/navigation/pgId/14514604


----------



## TJH (Nov 6, 2018)

TJH said:


> Have a 5105 John Deere and steering, front end loader and draft are Bumpy! Fluid was milky so changed it and filter and cleaned sump screen which was stopped up and still have problem! Would appreciate any help!?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

So, not the connector on the upper suction line failing? Then look to the pump and do a pressure test.


----------



## TJH (Nov 6, 2018)

Have replaced hydraulic hose and clamps on my 5105 John Deere and I'm still getting air in hydraulic system! Site glass view goes from fluid to many tiny bubbles after starting and bucket, steering and draft are all jumping? Any help would be very much appreciated!!!!


----------



## TJH (Nov 6, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> So, not the connector on the upper suction line failing? Then look to the pump and do a pressure test.


----------



## TJH (Nov 6, 2018)

Just changed the pump with brand new JD pump and still doing same!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Do the pressure test outlined in your Service Manual. New this day in age is meaningless with parts from China.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Do you have the 5105ML series instead of the 5105? If so, it has the hydraulic pump and filter housing mounted down on the side of the transmission by the differential in place of up on the engine. When the hydraulics on those get jerky it is usually a loose filter or failed O ring in one of the return lines. 

However once you have had water contamination you may have damaged one of the the selective control valves, depending on the configuration, or one of the spools, or even have a loose return line or O rings in that line and fittings that need replacing.


----------

